# 1632 looped tubes



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks to my friend Ward I have started shooting these spagetti tubes. The singles are fine but the tubes really shine when you double them. Shooting 3/8 they burn the ammo but what I like to do is put them to work and shoot 7/16 steel. I have been shooting this set it seems for a long time and I bottom them out every shot so they are tough. Shooting the 7/16 absorbs every bit of energy in the tubes and you can't feel them shoot. Get yourself some and be surprised I am enjoying them.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend..Thank you for sharing....I have some 1632 on order..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Have you put the 3/8" and 7/16" in a chronograph yet ? Sounds like a nice plinking tube and maybe a starling tube too ;- )

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this, Roger. Those look like interesting tubes ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

wll said:


> Have you put the 3/8" and 7/16" in a chronograph yet ? Sounds like a nice plinking tube and maybe a starling tube too ;- )
> 
> wll


No I haven't. I will see if I can get that done today. I am sure the 3/8 would work but I am afraid the bird would just hop over the 7/16.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Thanks for this, Roger. Those look like interesting tubes ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


If you haven't tried them yet they are a treat to shoot. I know a lot of these guys shoot BB's trying for hyper speed. I would rather watch the shot myself. It is like bowling you get the anticipation of hitting the strike zone.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video Roger. Ward got me hooked on these spaghetti tubes too! My draw is only 32" but I get an even 180fps with 3/8" steel and 6" doubles (530%). That's close to traditional longbow or recurve arrow speed for many people. As you said, it's nice seeing the shots. For a bit more zip I can use the same set-up to toss 5/16" steel at 200 fps.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting the video Roger. Ward got me hooked on these spaghetti tubes too! My draw is only 32" but I get an even 180fps with 3/8" steel and 6" doubles (530%). That's close to traditional longbow or recurve arrow speed for many people. As you said, it's nice seeing the shots. For a bit more zip I can use the same set-up to toss 5/16" steel at 200 fps.


Yeah same here My pal Ward get me also on 1632..I like 5/16" steel..it really has some great zip..Oamsure it would take a squirrel out

with a head shot....Cuz back in the 50"s era they used 1/4" steel for small game.....As always Wingshooter great shooting........~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Roger,

That was a convincing demo. Many shooters are understandably surprised at how much energy these 1632's can deliver with little draw weight.

When I first joined the Forum, a large number of shooters were obsessed with heavy "power bands" (triple TRG and the like). Many still are. It seems that the quest for accuracy (as opposed to blunt power or speed) is gaining a significant ground.

The sport is evolving and the skills are improving. The kind of "fine tuning" made possible with these more "refined" tubes is winning a lot of converts.

Does a 3D chart exist, showing the relationship between speed, draw weight and elongation factor for various types of bands? Scientifically compiling such charts for given ammo weighs (in easily readable formats, all in one locations) would eliminate most of the trial and error (and some of the fun) associated with the sport. A tall order yes ...but think of the benefits.

Nice shooting... good trend!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

wll said:


> Have you put the 3/8" and 7/16" in a chronograph yet ? Sounds like a nice plinking tube and maybe a starling tube too ;- )
> 
> wll


I set up my crono for a little while this morning to check out 1632 tubes. I am getting the same speed as Todd did in all his testing. 5/16- 198 fps 3/8- 177 fps 7/16- 154 fps. I shot some 1/4 squares and got the same speed as the 5/16 steel. If I was going to hunt those birds you were talking about I would use the 1/4 square you will get much better penetration.
I also shot some 5/8 marbles and got 169 fps.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting the video Roger. Ward got me hooked on these spaghetti tubes too! My draw is only 32" but I get an even 180fps with 3/8" steel and 6" doubles (530%). That's close to traditional longbow or recurve arrow speed for many people. As you said, it's nice seeing the shots. For a bit more zip I can use the same set-up to toss 5/16" steel at 200 fps.


Todd, I did some shooting over the crono and got the same as you did. My draw is 32" on this rig also. I shot all kinds of stuff but what I got the biggest kick out of was the heavy weight ammo. I shot the 12mm steel that I normally shoot and got 140 fps. That is the same speed I shot my primitive longbow with 550 grain arrow. It only took a couple of minutes and I was zeroed in from 37 feet and grinning from ear to ear. I thought I would have an arc like the St Louis arch but that wasn't the case. They could take a rabbit with a little over 5 foot pounds of energy. The 12mm won't blow through the Pepsi cans like the 1/4 squares but hey those cans can't out run me.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Outstanding video Roger and your shooting ability speaks for itself.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Onyx said:


> Roger,
> 
> That was a convincing demo. Many shooters are understandably surprised at how much energy these 1632's can deliver with little draw weight.
> 
> ...


There are enough graphs, charts, scientific explanations and outright bs out there to give you the hives. I am not sure I have seen one all encompassing explanation anywhere. I would like to see one that shows the best efficiency of a given set of tubes or bands but if it is out there I missed it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Roger,

With a 32" draw length I feel like I'm at the limit with the 6" 1632 tubes. I started with 6 1/2" and was getting 178 fps with the 3/8" steel. I cut them down to 6" but only gained 2 fps. That's about the limit with my draw length.

Did you make the 1/4" squares or buy them? Details... please


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> With a 32" draw length I feel like I'm at the limit with the 6" 1632 tubes. I started with 6 1/2" and was getting 178 fps with the 3/8" steel. I cut them down to 6" but only gained 2 fps. That's about the limit with my draw length.
> 
> Did you make the 1/4" squares or buy them? Details... please


It is surprising to me how tough the tubes are. On the squares I got a 1/4 square rod and spent some quality time with a hacksaw. It doesn't take long to get a pretty good pile of the 1/4 stuff. They are absolutely devastating. I cut up some 3/8 square using a demo saw with a hacksaw blade. Those things will rip through a steel can so fast it won't hardly move. They weigh around 100 grain and I think they would be the ultimate hunting ammo.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

It's amazing what small diameter tubes can do! Just for kicks I made some loops of Theraband tan tubes (yeah--it's usually pretty pricey). I was amazed with the speed with 3/8" steel. I'll try to find my chrony data. With tubes, it seems like the biggest bang for the draw weight is with light setups. They seems to have sharply diminishing returns with larger sizes/thicker walls. There's a graph somewhere on The Slingshot Channel store that even tends to support my diminishing returns conclusion.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Wingshooter said:


> I set up my crono for a little while this morning to check out 1632 tubes. I am getting the same speed as Todd did in all his testing. 5/16- 198 fps 3/8- 177 fps 7/16- 154 fps. I shot some 1/4 squares and got the same speed as the 5/16 steel. If I was going to hunt those birds you were talking about I would use the 1/4 square you will get much better penetration.
> I also shot some 5/8 marbles and got 169 fps.





Wingshooter said:


> Todd, I did some shooting over the crono and got the same as you did. My draw is 32" on this rig also. I shot all kinds of stuff but what I got the biggest kick out of was the heavy weight ammo. I shot the 12mm steel that I normally shoot and got 140 fps. That is the same speed I shot my primitive longbow with 550 grain arrow. It only took a couple of minutes and I was zeroed in from 37 feet and grinning from ear to ear. I thought I would have an arc like the St Louis arch but that wasn't the case. They could take a rabbit with a little over 5 foot pounds of energy. The 12mm won't blow through the Pepsi cans like the 1/4 squares but hey those cans can't out run me.


I looked at some of my data and, though I don't have "apples to apples" data sets to compare, your reports are very consistent with what I found in my Theraband tan chrony testing. This isn't surprising, because tan has the same dimensions as 1632. Even with heavy(ish) ammo, the small tubes do surprisingly well, relative to the larger tubes.

The 2040 vs. 1745 data in Jörg's table here is what motivated me to try the even smaller tubes:

http://www.slingshotchannelstore.de/english/ammo-info/

In the table at the bottom of the page, the draw weights for 1745 and 2040 are reported to be 12.9 kg and 7.5 kg respectively, but even when shooting 20 mm steel, velocity only drops from 37 m/sec to 32 m/sec with the smaller 2040. Of course 12 mm and 16 mm steel looks even better for 2040, percentage-wise.

This is why I say the "bang for the (draw weight) buck of larger looped tubes is a diminishing returns proposition.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

calinb said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I set up my crono for a little while this morning to check out 1632 tubes. I am getting the same speed as Todd did in all his testing. 5/16- 198 fps 3/8- 177 fps 7/16- 154 fps. I shot some 1/4 squares and got the same speed as the 5/16 steel. If I was going to hunt those birds you were talking about I would use the 1/4 square you will get much better penetration.
> ...


That last sentence says it all IMHO. For the return for the buck I have been hooting about single tubes and narrow flat bands for a long time. I seldom go over 3/4 in the flats and just about always shot single tubes. Now this stuff has really got my interest. Ease of draw, long lasting even under stressed conditions, and accurate what more could you ask for. We need one of those match lighters to step up and show us the potential. Float like a butterfly sting like a bee!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting the video Roger. Ward got me hooked on these spaghetti tubes too! My draw is only 32" but I get an even 180fps with 3/8" steel and 6" doubles (530%). That's close to traditional longbow or recurve arrow speed for many people. As you said, it's nice seeing the shots. For a bit more zip I can use the same set-up to toss 5/16" steel at 200 fps.
> ...


Roger, thank you for the info..ya I bet those squares will tear something apart. I have my 5/16"SQ nut ammo in my pouch ready for an opportunity, I'm betting it will rip stuff apart !!!

It sounds like those 1632 tubes are fun and easy to shoot for sure, and would work great if I had game come in at a reasonable range not the ~30yds it always is ....but all it takes is one starling to come in that's not paying attention to give me a chance ;- )

wll


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Roger nice shooting!

Thanks for the post!

After seeing calinb's response about the theraband tan I thought hey I have some of that I received by mistake a while back.

I thought I'd never use it....so small. Well I made up a set and put it on a small ring shooter I had and boy was I surprised at the speed and accuracy!

Thanks again!

Jim/rs


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

rockslinger said:


> Hey Roger nice shooting!
> Thanks for the post!
> After seeing calinb's response about the theraband tan I thought hey I have some of that I received by mistake a while back.
> I thought I'd never use it....so small. Well I made up a set and put it on a small ring shooter I had and boy was I surprised at the speed and accuracy!
> ...


Jim I had the same thought. Wade gave me some of this stuff and it layed around here for weeks. I was just messing and made up a set and shot some 3/8 and wow was I surprised. So now I am shooting the 12mm it has to be the quietist slingshot I have ever shot.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

"I thought I would have an arc like the St Louis arch but that wasn't the case". Wingshooter, love the St. Louis Arch metaphor. Much love from the Lou!


----------

